# Stucco House



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Just finished this project. 

We don't have a lot of stucco homes in the midwest, so this was a fun one for us. Around 300 man hours to refurbish the paint-job and bring it back to good condition. Four of us were lost in the soffits and rafter tails for a solid week (bat haven).


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

“lost in the soffits and rafter tails”. Lol
Been there and done that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Wow. What a gorgeous house. Did you spray it, or just brush and roll? Big job.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Wow. What a gorgeous house. Did you spray it, or just brush and roll? Big job.


Brush and roll. It was a tiring job.

Not having much experience with stucco, I was surprised how quickly that part went compared to everything else (1.5 days with a 9” roller). 

My goal this year was to take houses that were not as “scary high”, and as a result we ended up with a lot of houses that were heavily detailed. I’ve “underestimated” three houses this year, because I didn’t adequately grasp the amount of time all the details would take.


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

love the colors, someone had a unique eye. 3/4 of a day per coat on the body, wow yall killed it


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Vylum said:


> love the colors, someone had a unique eye. 3/4 of a day per coat on the body, wow yall killed it


We had to caulk multiple cracks throughout the stucco with a mortar caulk, and pre-paint those areas. Otherwise it was only one coat on the body: same color and same paint.

They changed the accent color.

Bulk of the work was in the soffits/rafters and windows, all of which had been left in a state of neglect.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Ya, its so easy to underestimate the time on those big houses. Alot of it being ladder work, scraping,set up and clean up. Painting is the easy part!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Holland said:


> Brush and roll. It was a tiring job.
> 
> Not having much experience with stucco, I was surprised how quickly that part went compared to everything else (1.5 days with a 9” roller).
> 
> My goal this year was to take houses that were not as “scary high”, and as a result we ended up with a lot of houses that were heavily detailed. I’ve “underestimated” three houses this year, because I didn’t adequately grasp the amount of time all the details would take.


It's interesting that much of the labor on a house like this is in positioning access equipment. And if you're using a step ladder for example, the area you're able to access is limited, resulting in a lot of moves.

I'm not sure how to resolve that in a practical and safe manner.

BTW, the house looks great!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I will suggest that step ladders and planks extend the accessible area. But there are some instability concerns if the plank is too narrow. (I've utilized planks and ladder jacks with good results)


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

CApainter said:


> It's interesting that much of the labor on a house like this is in positioning access equipment. And if you're using a step ladder for example, the area you're able to access is limited, resulting in a lot of moves.
> 
> I'm not sure how to resolve that in a practical and safe manner.
> 
> BTW, the house looks great!


Planking is a great idea for the soffits (or maybe even a bakers scaffold with wheels might have been worth a go). I did not comprehend the difficulties until we were knee deep in it.

The ladder movement did add up, and contributed to the run-over, but scraping and collecting paint chips turned out to be the main problem. From the ground the peeling paint appeared to be minimal, but once we got started it was much worse than expected. There were other issues that presented themselves as well, such as loose/missing/damaged decorative pieces on the fascia. There were also some masonite boards (??) installed by previous owner that covered a couple dozen soffits, and were half-falling-down and needed to be removed (hello bats) <--wish I thought to take pictures of these, they were gross (one of the guys dumped a whole pile of bat poop down the front of him when he removed a particularly warped board).



The other problem (especially in a house like this) is that there is endless amounts of work that could be done, and it is unlikely they will all get done at this time (unless the owner is extremely wealthy). A clear approach when estimating, and being upfront about the variables, saved misunderstanding later. For example: what about taking off the storms and doing the sashes and back of storms? Can you glaze these windows? Was this door included? Are you going to caulk this? You missed a few spots (and there are always 'spots' on a house like this, when will you come back to finish the job? I was careful to avoid this "issue" for the most part, but got stuck on a few.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Technogod said:


> Brush and roll the whole exterior stucco ? Woow .i respect your love to this trade ! Two thumbs up Sir


Thank you @Technogod! Appreciate the feedback.

the stucco was the easy part (relatively speaking); not much different than painting the walls of a room (ie., cut around the windows, roll out the middle - 3/4" nap). The prep work and cutting the two-tone colors throughout the rafters (next to the gutter), is what took all the time. Not sure spraying would have saved any time or effort, and would have added a liability concern.


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

Technogod said:


> Brush and roll the whole exterior stucco ? Woow .i respect your love to this trade ! Two thumbs up Sir


i dont think i would have sprayed this if it was a color change, way too much detailed taping


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Technogod said:


> I am in California and %95 percent of the house's are Stucco here.I swear to god i did not see any guy brush and roll other than new to the trade and don't have a airless  Two person job normally one sprays other back roll and call it a day.Some experienced ones just sprays and call it a day but there is always a sprayer involved to make it faster.
> The other variable is the weather.The heat is intense and over 100f all the time in summer.I am not sure how to keep a wet edge with a roller on the long run? paint dries almost instantly.
> Different climates and different approaches but all about what makes the job done and customer happy tough.
> Ones again fantastic color combination.Job well done.
> ...


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

couple more pics...


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I've brushed and rolled ninety percent of the stucco homes I've painted in the San Francisco Bay area since the late 70's. The airless just presents too many issues dealing with the wind and overspray. Besides, I've always thought that if you're back rolling anyways, why bother spraying.

I know a lot of production painters can't do anything without an airless, but that's their choice. I always felt everything was elevated to a hectic pace when spraying.


----------



## monarchski (Jun 21, 2019)

Holland said:


> couple more pics...
> 
> View attachment 112426
> 
> ...


That looks crisp. Well done sir.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

CApainter said:


> I've brushed and rolled ninety percent of the stucco homes I've painted in the San Francisco Bay area since the late 70's. The airless just presents too many issues dealing with the wind and overspray. Besides, I've always thought that if you're back rolling anyways, why bother spraying.
> 
> I know a lot of production painters can't do anything without an airless, but that's their choice. I always felt everything was elevated to a hectic pace when spraying.


I’ve wondered about that “hectic pace” phenomenon for a long time because even after all these years, I fall into that mode whenever I’m spraying. And I’m convinced it’s mostly a psychological thing. 

As an example, I’ll bet 9 out of 10 painters will mutter an expletive into their respirator whenever they have a stop up. Even if it only happens once or twice. I mean, it takes less than 5 seconds to reverse the tip, blow it out and you’re back in business. WTH

Or when you’re spraying an exterior and your spray line hangs up on some tiny little protrusion? I know I cuss that one every time.

Anyway, how many here are subject to this phenomenon?

Oh, and BTW, that’s some nice looking work, Holland. You probably saved yourself a lot of “Hail Mary’s” by brushing and rolling all that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

slinger58 said:


> I’ve wondered about that “hectic pace” phenomenon for a long time because even after all these years, I fall into that mode whenever I’m spraying. And I’m convinced it’s mostly a psychological thing. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think whenever you introduce machinery into any application, whether it be an airless, nail gun, sewing machine, pneumatic wrench, or lawn mower, there's a risk of breakdowns and mishaps despite the intentions of speed, efficiency, and convenience. Not to mention the noise all of them make. It just adds up to more stress in my opinion.

I would also add that there's a momentum required for the user to maintain, given the pace at which machinery operates, in order to benefit from its full performance. This often requires more practice and effort than we're typically interested in providing.

At the end of the day, it may simply be about control.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

CApainter said:


> I think whenever you introduce machinery into any application, whether it be an airless, nail gun, sewing machine, pneumatic wrench, or lawn mower, there's a risk of breakdowns and mishaps despite the intentions of speed, efficiency, and convenience. Not to mention the noise all of them make. It just adds up to more stress in my opinion.
> 
> I would also add that there's a momentum required for the user to maintain, given the pace at which machinery operates, in order to benefit from its full performance. This often requires more practice and effort than we're typically interested in providing.
> 
> At the end of the day, it may simply be about control.


I totally agree. 

The noise alone makes me hesitate if I am on the fence about using a sprayer. 
The chance for shaving time, is a trade-off in worrying about over-spray (on gutters, windows, nearby cars, etc...). In this case the rafters tails overhang the gutters, and two-tone paint job in the soffits made it not with spraying, as everything had to be cut.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Holland said:


> I totally agree.
> 
> The noise alone makes me hesitate if I am on the fence about using a sprayer.
> The chance for shaving time, is a trade-off in worrying about over-spray (on gutters, windows, nearby cars, etc...). In this case the rafters tails overhang the gutters, and two-tone paint job in the soffits made it not with spraying, as everything had to be cut.


Two-tone on the soffits? Meaning the decking and the rafter tails were different colors. Dang it, Holland! 
Well, I don’t know if this one was one those you under estimated or not, but I salute you again for sticking to it and doing it well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Be glad weren't rolling elastomeric.


----------



## MarniSiedlik (Jul 29, 2021)

Looks great!


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

slinger58 said:


> Two-tone on the soffits? Meaning the decking and the rafter tails were different colors. Dang it, Holland!
> Well, I don’t know if this one was one those you under estimated or not, but I salute you again for sticking to it and doing it well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, @slinger58!

Yes, I did underestimate this job, but there were also some add-ons, and the scope of work was bigger than initially estimated (eg., removal of existing soffit deck boards being primary culprit).

I had a discussion with the owners early on, when I knew we were going to overshoot the Estimate. I was clear to explain to them before starting work that overages can occur on a house like this when getting into the windows and soffit repairs, and that I would keep them posted as we progressed.


----------



## CatJP (Jun 28, 2021)

Very good looking. Well done. About the only time I spray is usually the metal buildings in an industrial area, and that's on the weekend when no cars around. Here in the middle of Kansas we only get about 4 days a year of wind under 15 MPH


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

CApainter said:


> I think whenever you introduce machinery into any application, whether it be an airless, nail gun, sewing machine, pneumatic wrench, or lawn mower, there's a risk of breakdowns and mishaps despite the intentions of speed, efficiency, and convenience. Not to mention the noise all of them make. It just adds up to more stress in my opinion.
> 
> I would also add that there's a momentum required for the user to maintain, given the pace at which machinery operates, in order to benefit from its full performance. This often requires more practice and effort than we're typically interested in providing.
> 
> At the end of the day, it may simply be about control.


It could also be because your so fed up with all the taping you've had to do in preparation, that your like my god can I just get some paint on the wall! 😅 Although, If there's not many windows to tape off and overspray is not an issue. Spraying stucco is the way to go IMO.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

finishesbykevyn said:


> It could also be because your so fed up with all the taping you've had to do in preparation, that your like my god can I just get some paint on the wall! 😅 Although, If there's not many windows to tape off and overspray is not an issue. Spraying stucco is the way to go IMO.


Looks fine brushing and rolling, don’t think anyone would notice either way if it was sprayed or rolled. Going over same paint and color.

I feel like people are getting hung up on spraying. It was not difficult to roll out stucco (at least not this house). It was the easiest part of the entire job. It accepted the paint really well (good coverage) with a 3/4” nap cover.

Was much more enjoyable without the masking and sprayer (not to mention clean-up). And time saving would be negligible either way.

the soffits and rafters tails was the part everybody on the job hated.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

CatJP said:


> Very good looking. Well done. About the only time I spray is usually the metal buildings in an industrial area, and that's on the weekend when no cars around. Here in the middle of Kansas we only get about 4 days a year of wind under 15 MPH


Thank you, @CatJP!

Yes, this house was on a Main Street, with house and an alley in close proximity. Spraying was never an option here, not to mention the wind.

not worth the worry.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Holland said:


> Looks fine brushing and rolling, don’t think anyone would notice either way if it was sprayed or rolled. Going over same paint and color.
> 
> I feel like people are getting hung up on spraying. It was not difficult to roll out stucco (at least not this house). It was the easiest part of the entire job. It accepted the paint really well (good coverage) with a 3/4” nap cover.
> 
> ...


 For sure. I hardly ever spray outside anymore. Nothing worse than getting it all taped up and then it rains for 2 days and soaks all your paper or the wind blows it off etc.etc..


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

finishesbykevyn said:


> For sure. I hardly ever spray outside anymore. Nothing worse than getting it all taped up and then it rains for 2 days and soaks all your paper or the wind blows it off etc.etc..


lol, yep. 
There's been a lot of rain this year (at least by us).


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Holland said:


> Brush and roll. It was a tiring job.
> My goal this year was to take houses that were not as “scary high”, and as a result we ended up with a lot of houses that were heavily detailed. I’ve “underestimated” three houses this year, because I didn’t adequately grasp the amount of time all the details would take.


 Been There, Done That!!!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice job Holland - you have a right to be proud.

As for how to paint it, there are so many factors that come into play on any particular job that those will always determine whether spraying is a viable option or if brush and roll is better. The important thing (IMO) is having the skill sets to do whatever the job requires and which will allow you to do the best job while also being the most efficient.


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

i only spray when i start rolling and think to myself "my god, i really should be spraying this"


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Painting is meant to be quiet and monotonous enough to absorb an audio book, or listen to an interesting podcast topic like the benefits of mushrooms and so on and so forth.

If you're cranking up an airless, or a grinder, you might as well be listening to _Rage Against the Machine. _

I appeal to the more sophisticated painting clientele because of my calm and collective demeaner. I don't know anyone that finds the boisterous painter appealing. Yet, there are many out there.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

CApainter said:


> Painting is meant to be quiet and monotonous enough to absorb an audio book, or listen to an interesting podcast topic like the benefits of mushrooms and so on and so forth.
> 
> If you're cranking up an airless, or a grinder, you might as well be listening to _Rage Against the Machine. _
> 
> I appeal to the more sophisticated painting clientele because of my calm and collective demeaner. I don't know anyone that finds the boisterous painter appealing. Yet, there are many out there.


There are times when a sprayer is the right tool for the job.
There are other times when it is an option.
And still other times when it is simply not necessary, and is more bother than it's worth.

I prefer the quiet, spiritual approach when given the option. +1 Audiobooks.

The sound of lawnmowers and earth movers (and sprayers) can ruin an otherwise peaceful day. Hard to hear yourself think over such noise, and takes away something from the process of craftsmanship.


----------

